# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Freecycle στην Αθήνα. Χαρίστε παλιά components και άλλα ...

## ritual

Το freecycle (http://freecycle.org), μια ιδέα που υλοποιεί το "Τί να το κάνω πιά αυτό; Το θέλει κανείς;" απέκτησε και την τοπική του έδρα.

Στα yahoo groups (http://groups.yahoo.com/groups/AthensGreeceFreecycle/) , το θέμα της ανακύκλωσης άχρηστων( :: , για εμάς, πραγμάτων δίνει την ευκαιρία να τα πάρουν κάποιοι που τα χρειάζονται.

Σημείωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για fleamarket.gr, και δεν έχει κερδοσκοπικό σκοπό. Κάποιος που δεν χρειάζεται κάτι, το προσφέρει *δωρεάν* σε κάποιον άλλο. 

Δυστυχώς το group είναι ακόμα καινούριο, και στα Αγγλικά. Πάντως όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι καποια πράγματα δεν μας πάει καρδιά να τα πετέξουμε, αλλά μας πιάνουν χώρο. Σιγά-σιγά, θα δούμε την ανάγκη.

Φιλικά,
Άγγελος
Για απορίες μπορείτε να απευθύνεστε στον owner του group:
[email protected].

----------

